# L/C is it possible to resit just one subject?



## nad (14 Aug 2009)

Hi just wondering if it is possible to resit just one subject in the leaving cert, ie maths and if so would anyone recommend where or how to go about this?


----------



## wirelessdude (14 Aug 2009)

yes it is possible. check with your local vec for night classes. lots of people repeat irish each year to get the honour to go back to college to become primary teachers


----------



## irishmoss (14 Aug 2009)

Yes you can. Son did so 2 years ago but he found very difficult to get classes. Your best bet is the Institute Education Leeson Street, expensive but worth it


----------



## stephnyc (14 Aug 2009)

note: you cannot combine points - "The six best results, in recognised subjects, in one Leaving Certificate Examination will be counted for points computation."


----------



## Thirsty (14 Aug 2009)

Irish, English and Maths used to be excluded from that rule


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Aug 2009)

For most courses, you don't have to include Maths in your best six results for the purpose of points computation. You just have to have passed it.


----------



## Jano (15 Aug 2009)

You can repeat one subject - any subject. Many students repeat Maths if it is an entry requirement for their chosen course. Your points won't change unless you repeat 6 subjects and improve on your existing points. To repeat Maths, you just need to register as an external candidate in a Leaving Cert exam centre by end of January. Look up State Examinations Commission for External Candidate details. If you don't attend school, to repeat one subject was €109 in 2009 but there are no fees if you have a medical card. If you just sat your LC you should review your exam paper in your school on 28th/29th August to make sure marks were awarded and added up correctly and to get a re-check done if necessary. I think private grinds one to one are the best way to repeat one subject such as Maths as you can get a job/sign on/do a PLC course at the same time.


----------



## TOFFEEPOD (18 Aug 2010)

Yes IT Is....Just to let you guys know a friend of mine has just got her Maths result today and is very glad that she resat that one subject in the Leaving Cert and now has her entry requirement for her desired course, She sat it in her old school after taking some grinds during the year.


----------

